

A cure for the common cold may finally have been achieved - spking
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/a-cure-for-the-common-cold-may-finally-be-achieved-as-a-result-of-a-remarkable-discovery-in-a-cambridge-laboratory-2122607.html

======
obiefernandez
This was interesting although there wasn't much in the article to suggest that
practical applications would be coming anytime soon.

------
jtchang
I hate colds. I'm pretty much all in for any kind of cure that would even
shorten the duration of the multitude of colds.

